# New to Basketball?



## hannahbeth1124 (Feb 5, 2015)

Me too! Here's a really basic starter to understanding the game, positions, and what I understand to be only a few of the rules. If anyone else has good links for beginners, feel free to add them! 

http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/basketball.htm


----------

